# Ryonet Screen Printing Academy Class



## jim.goodwin (Jul 8, 2008)

No question here, I just wanted to tell you about my experience. 

I am a high school graphic arts teacher and I plan on doing screen printing with my classes starting this fall. I have print industry experience but no screen print experience. I have watched just about all the Youtube videos on screen printing  I could find and read a few books too. As we all know, being knowledgeable about it doesn't mean you can actually do it. 

Last weekend I attended Ryonet's class and I would have to say I really enjoyed it and would recommend it for those just getting into screen printing. I was skeptical about the possibility of it being a two-day long sales pitch but the sales aspect of it was kept to an acceptable level that didn't feel intrusive. Usually when asked about cost on items they would say something like... "we sell this product and it costs about ____ but you can get other brands too." Very low pressure but still there are there to get your business. There were people who already had businesses but wanted to expand to do multiple colors, then there were others who had never pulled a squeegee.

The first day we spent it doing stuff in the screen room and then talking about artwork. 
The second day we printed most of the day. They also talked about transfers and dye sublimination. 

We were taken through the entire process and given chances to do everything from coating screens to using specialty inks like high density, glitter, color fade. We spent about two hours going over artwork, which was very helpful for some people. The one thing we didn't do was register multiple color jobs... I am sure if I would have asked, they would have walked me through it.

We had a pretty big class (20 or so) and there were times I got tired of waiting for others. They had 3 presses running almost all the time with different types of jobs through out the day. We printed many shirts (I think I did about 12) Everything from printing on a black shirt using a white underbase and then a fluorescent color, 4-color simulated process, large b/w halftone, 7-color simulated process, printing a fade by using multiple inks on the same screen, water-based printing, discharge printing, oversized prints and a little poster printing. 

We could have asked to see anything else that interested us, the staff was very knowledgeable and friendly. We were provided with a variety of beverages, fruit, lunch both days, and dinner at a restaurant on the first evening.

I think everyone had a good feel for how to print by the time they left. People came from all over to take this class and I think everyone there felt that it was well worth it.


----------



## OriginX (Feb 21, 2007)

I've met Ryan the owner and he's a nice guy. He's pretty young too. Congrats on taking the class.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

It sounds like a good class, but it there a question here?


----------



## Kime (Aug 1, 2008)

I attended the classes this month and I felt they were well worth it, too, for a beginner, and a lot of fun. They also give you most of their educational videos if you take the class so don't buy them if you plan to attend the academy. The sales pitch was so low that I had to work at getting someone to take an order at the end of the classes!


----------



## Kime (Aug 1, 2008)

I should mention that they also show how to make plastisol heat transfers.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

Is the class in Washington or Arkansas?


----------



## Kime (Aug 1, 2008)

In Washington state.


----------



## FFmorgan (Jun 4, 2009)

I was thinking about going to the class in New York... Do they spend much of the class pitching their products?


----------



## jim.goodwin (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum FFmorgan. There was no time taken for actually pitching the products. The whole thing was focused on education and information. People would ask about pricing and they would tell us but it was not a two day infomercial like some things I've been to. They showed us how to use a variety of their products but there was no pressure and no feeling like you were wasting your time.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

The classes are for information and learning. Are goal is to arm you with all the information to make your business a success. 
_*Academy Training Index:*
1. Introduction to Art; Vector art with Photoshop, Jpeg, tiff, and bmp, spot color, separations, 4 color process, and assorted graphic programs.
2. Films and Output; Why an ink jet printer? Inkjet RIP, plotters, density req.
3. Screen Preparation; Frame & mesh selection, pre-stretched wood versus aluminum and pre-production paperwork.
4. Setting up a Screen room; Racks, lighting, dehumidifiers and environment.
5. Pre-press; Degreasing, emulsions, coating, drying, exposure and block-out.
6. Setting Up a Job & Printing; Print order, registration, strike-offs and printing techniques.
7. Curing Parameters; Flash temperatures, final cure parameters and testing.
8. Breaking Down a Job; Proper cleaning techniques, washing screens for storage or reclamation, filing screens and inspection of screens.
9. Production Tracking; Final counts, cleaning garments, misprints and filling out production reports for job repeatability and consistency.
10. Additional Tips & Advice; Print placements, Photoshop separation guide, blends, puff ink tricks, curable reducers and assorted short cuts.
The above is a brief outline of what will be covered; there will be plenty of questions and in-depth analysis of each step covered. It is a wealth of information to allow you, the printer the opportunity to succeed in your business. Just remember knowledge is POWER! Don’t delay register today!_


----------



## FFmorgan (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow thanks for all the feedback. Does anyone know if ryonet would offer any group discounts.


----------



## jim.goodwin (Jul 8, 2008)

I think that is a reasonable thing to ask for. Give them a call. Let us know how you like the class.


----------



## DigitalOutput (Oct 23, 2009)

jim.goodwin said:


> I think that is a reasonable thing to ask for. Give them a call. Let us know how you like the class.


 

Me and my partner do screen printing in Central Kentucky, we are flying out to Ontario, California to attend the classes this weekend, and I talked to Russ and he gave us a discount for one of our classes.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

nice post been meaning to go and check out there a class


----------



## sking2 (Jan 11, 2010)

I just took this class and it was awesome! Ryan and his team were very helpful - I learned so many tips and tricks. I went in thinking I knew all the basics and I was surprised at how many "Ah hah" moments I had  -it was well worth the time. They have recently added a business class and Ryonet now offers QuickBooks for the T-shirt industry. I strongly reccommend this for all the new members and especially for anyone who is just starting their business!


----------



## fc (May 25, 2008)

Hey Sally,

Good to see you and Nick made it back okay. I agree, it was a great class. Looking forward to maybe taking one of their advanced classes. Take it easy.


----------



## MOYA (Feb 28, 2009)

My partner and I took the Ryonet Screen Printing Academy class last month. We made a short video about the class experience. If anyone is considering the classes, check out the video - it shows a good deal about the different things that are covered. I definitely recommend it - especially for beginners.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0zO1PBEU0g[/media]


----------



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

Rather than starting another thread, I just thought I would add onto this one...

We attended the class this past weekend in New York. I guess this shop is like an "affiliate" to Ryonet? Not an official Ryonet location, but they teach the class??? 

Regardless, it was a great experience. We are just getting into this industry and learning as fast as we can. Honestly, I'm not sure how much you would learn if you were already running a shop. So just as a warning, this is for BEGINNERS. But, that is how it has been marketed. I was on the flip side...thinking that it may be over my head. As it turned out, it was perfect.

I would HIGHLY suggest that you order the Screenprinting 101 DVD ($99) from Ryonet and WATCH it BEFORE you attend the class. Then, when you sign up for the class you get a $99 rebate - so it doesn't really cost you anymore money. I watched the DVD before we attended the class and it was very helpful. As I mentioned, I knew nothing about how this process worked when we started. The DVD presented all the information, then it was reinforced through the lecture and hands on portion of the class.

THE CLASS WAS *NOT* A SALES PITCH! 

I know some people are concerned about that. I have attended classes (other industries) like this in the past where they end up being one big pitch. This was not the case. Yes, they use Ryonet products...but there was no pitch. At the end, Greg (instructor) offered to meet with us individually for a "consultation", but it was completely optional and AFTER the class was over. We elected to stay and talk to him because we are actively in the market to purchase some equipment, so this was very helpful and informative.

The class size was 10 people. The mood of the class was very informal. By that I mean...if you had a question, he was more than willing to answer it. If you wanted to focus on something a little more, he was more than willing to do that too. The second day was devoted to hands on work (printing). Greg demonstrated several print techniques and then we printed each design/technique ourselves. And at the end of that, we were pretty much turned loose to print whatever we wanted.

If you are looking to get into this as a business or hobby, this is a great place to get started.


----------



## darkgreendesign (Jul 7, 2009)

I had a great experience with Ryonet I bought a press from them barely had it a week, when I received a call from a customer that was looking to print some shirts for an event but didn't have enough time to get set up, they were referred by Ryonet that single job more than paid for the press.


----------



## ckdesigns (Jul 2, 2010)

I took the class in Arkansas. It was well worth the money. The best part was just actually getting to meet all kinds of people like me! I think by the end of the two days I had made friends with everybody there. The staff was extremely friendly and helpful. There were people taking the class that had more experience than I did that were more than willing to share information and compare shops, equipment, give advice, etc. I felt very confident after leaving. It was everything I had expected plus more. The only thing I would recommend is at least watching the Ryonet videos or get a basic understanding of screen printing before going. There was one lady that didn't know anything and took up a lot of time asking basic questions. It got frustrating because the rest of the class wanted to move on and learn as much as possible and she took forever. I hope Ryonet makes more advanced classes. I would definitely take another class with them.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

ckdesigns said:


> I took the class in Arkansas. It was well worth the money. The best part was just actually getting to meet all kinds of people like me! I think by the end of the two days I had made friends with everybody there. The staff was extremely friendly and helpful. There were people taking the class that had more experience than I did that were more than willing to share information and compare shops, equipment, give advice, etc. I felt very confident after leaving. It was everything I had expected plus more. The only thing I would recommend is at least watching the Ryonet videos or get a basic understanding of screen printing before going. There was one lady that didn't know anything and took up a lot of time asking basic questions. It got frustrating because the rest of the class wanted to move on and learn as much as possible and she took forever. I hope Ryonet makes more advanced classes. I would definitely take another class with them.


 Thank you for the info
How much the course cost?
Do they have this course on Fl?


----------



## SnapGraphics (Dec 21, 2010)

edward1210 said:


> Thank you for the info
> How much the course cost?
> Do they have this course on Fl?


The class is $250 and is only offered in Arkansas, Los Angeles, New York, & Washington. It is a great class (very hands on). I took it this past weekend with Nate in Los Angeles.


----------



## nateca (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words guys!! This is Nate from the LA location. We would like to thank all the past attendies for the kind words they have said regarding our training program. If anyone is interested learning more info about the classes, they can go to :
Screen Printing Class, Screen Printing Training Course, Silk Screen Printing How To

P.s. We are offering some amazing sales this month on the course!! Hope to see you there


----------



## OTFINC (Mar 24, 2009)

taking the next class on march 18th and 19th in la. Anyone else attending? Already got our tix.


----------



## mystariea (Feb 24, 2013)

I just took this class this weekend in Arkansas. I learned so much from Ross. I also recently just purchased the 6x2 silver press so I can't wait to get started! I'm fortunate that the Ryonet Arkansas office is 20 minutes from me


----------



## wilrado (Jul 19, 2008)

mystariea said:


> I just took this class this weekend in Arkansas. I learned so much from Ross. I also recently just purchased the 6x2 silver press so I can't wait to get started! I'm fortunate that the Ryonet Arkansas office is 20 minutes from me


i have a question, did you guys used the silver press at all or just the riley hopkins? im interested in taking the class but i want to know if the teach with the equipment i have or just the "pro" equip.
thanks


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

Mostly the riley, so I am told. But there are supposed to be some Videos coming out with the silver press.


----------



## mystariea (Feb 24, 2013)

wilrado said:


> i have a question, did you guys used the silver press at all or just the riley hopkins? im interested in taking the class but i want to know if the teach with the equipment i have or just the "pro" equip.
> thanks


We used both the Silver press and the Riley Hopkins about equal


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

mystariea said:


> We used both the Silver press and the Riley Hopkins about equal


Maybe it depends on the class location. But when I iquired with CS looking for info I was told most is on Riley...especially the advanced printing or anything beyond 2 colors.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

All location have both types of press. We set up designs on both and you get to use either or both. We also are very open to questions so if the silver press is your greatest concern then just ask a few questions and the instructors can help you out.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

New class offered by Forward Printing in Oakland/San Francisco. Check it out on our site.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Tj Ryonet Tech said:


> The classes are for information and learning. Are goal is to arm you with all the information to make your business a success.
> _*Academy Training Index:*
> 1. Introduction to Art; Vector art with Photoshop, Jpeg, tiff, and bmp, spot color, separations, 4 color process, and assorted graphic programs.
> 2. Films and Output; Why an ink jet printer? Inkjet RIP, plotters, density req.
> ...


I'm planning to go on may 22 and 23 in naples, fl 
me and my wife, I hope I can get a discount, I can't afford $600 for the class for me and her, but we need to go.


----------



## nekkron99 (Jan 14, 2015)

I think I'm going to be going to the one here in Los Angeles this weekend. I'm a beginner. I have been printing for a few months now on a 4 color 2 station Ranar hope to learn some tips and tricks, and to have my technique refined. I'm one of those people that gets frustrated with people who don't pick up quickly in a class environment and hold everyone back, so hopefully there won't be too much of that. But I'm looking forward to it regardless. We all start somewhere.


----------



## hg29 (May 7, 2011)

Where in Iowa are you taking the class, would like to check it out?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

have you signed up.


----------

